# Soil Amendment Suggestions/Advice



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I recently received my first Soil Test back and it was suggested I bring my Potassium and Iron levels up. K was recommender to add 2lbs/k of SOP monthly, and Iron was recommended to add 2-3lbs/k of Ferrous Sulfate every 60 days. Simple enough, however I recently added a 26 gal sprayer to my mower and have been exploring going with as many liquid apps as possible for cost reasons. I am attempting to maintain approx. 30k sf of lawn.

I have been doing lots of reading in recent weeks, specifically from MightyQuinn's liquid fert. thread, but I think I may be over thinking things and confusing myself more. Basically, I'm confused about the difference in powdered forms of each product versus the gradual forms and how the application rates are calculated when being sprayed. Adding to this confusion is whether or not I should be basing my calculations off of powder forms, or soluble granular. I assumed powder was more concentrated but like I said, I think I'm over thinking at this point.

The goal of this is to be more cost effective. I know I can source granular FS @ about $33/50lb bag and SOP @ about $56/50lb bag. Bringing me to over $525 for 300 lbs of each, assuming I apply throughout this season. I can also source powder FS @ $26/50lb bag but have not located SOP or Potassium Sulfate as of yet.

I appreciate any suggestions, including telling me to give up on the powder if that's not the best solution.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

I've attached the soil test below. Again, any help is appreciated.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Timbo3985 said:


> K was recommender to add 2lbs/k of SOP monthly, and Iron was recommended to add 2-3lbs/k of Ferrous Sulfate every 60 days. Simple enough, however I recently added a 26 gal sprayer to my mower and have been exploring going with as many liquid apps as possible for cost reasons. I am attempting to maintain approx. 30k sf of lawn.


The recommendation of 2lb/ksqft of SOP per growing month is good. This yields 1lb of P/ksqft. But you did a soil test and I think you should ensure you apply the K to the soil and not foliar. If you want to use the sprayer, it will be possible, but you will want to irrigate immediately after application. Can you list the products you are looking at for Potassium?

The recommendation for iron doesnt seem correct. You have 100ppm of iron with a soil pH of 6.7. That should be plenty of iron in your soil. If you want more color, then I recommend looking at FEature. It has 10% iron and it is applied in 2-4*oz* of FEature/ksqft foliar.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

Thanks for checking this out g-man. I should have added that the lawn has a lot of moss throughout, which is why the iron was suggested at that rate, I believe.

This being a soil test like you said, makes sense going granular. The granular Potassium was Lesco 0-0-50 from SiteOne. I also have a Nutrien Ag Solutions nearby where I have picked up Urea before, Have not had a chance to stop and see what they've got as of yet.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

Turns out I'm having a harder time finding any granular Ferrous Sulfate locally. Best I've been able to find is a 30% Fe sprayable but that was going to be a special order. Before I order it, do you have any suggestions?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

For foliar, FEature.


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

g-man said:


> For foliar, FEature.


Just so I understand, because the soil pH is fine, using a Foliar application would be fine? Versus the granular SOP which is to amend the soil.


----------

